

MPG of a Human - thmzlt
http://physics.ucsd.edu/do-the-math/2011/11/mpg-of-a-human/

======
BrainInAJar
There are bike power meters that measure exactly the wattage one can put out.
Why did the author bother calculating drag coefficients and such?

A 40km time trial takes about an hour to finish, at about 250W sustained (
250W/h = 900kJ ), or about 22.5kJ = 5.3 kCal per km.

